# SSP Waivers



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Any body know what the current requirements for obtaining a waiver of the special state police academy is? I know these were given at one point with a reserve academy + associates degree formula. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I ran into some problems over the summer when I was going to work PT for a college in Western Mass. The chief applied for the waiver but was declined, becuase even though I had more credits than an Associates Degree in CJ, I did not have a paper degree to present. I had the R/I academy, and 93 credits in CJ. So the Associates Degree in CJ and the R/I academy waiver is still in effect. I am not sure about the other waivablility options.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Reserve Academy + Associates Degree = SSPO waiver


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Pearl,

One of waiver criteria is the MCJTC R/I Academy in combination with the completion of an approved Basic Correction Officer Training Course (either DOC or Sherriff's Dept.) so if its for you, you should be good to go.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

I know this requirement from talking to my LT. If you do not go to the SSPO academy the waiver requirements are
1) Associates Degree in Criminal Justice and MCJTC Reserve Academy
2) BS in Criminal Justic and MCJTC Reserve Academy
3) Full time MCJTC academy
4)AS or BS in criminal justice and Military Police school I knew a guy who got his powers off the US army military Police school

I just suffered in the SSPO academy


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

:dito: :spank: ](*,) :FT: 
Same Here ECPD

One more scenario
2yrs=4000hrs as a campus police officer (unlicensed) + MCJTC basic reserve


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Simple way to put it is you need _*any *_combination of TWO (2):

1. Reserve/Int academy (or higher)
2. Associates Degree (or higher)
3. 4000 hours (2 years equivalent) Sworn experience.

Any Two of the above= SSPO waiver
:wink:

Got it now?

P.S. I'm gonna want to call B.S. on that MP experience counting. Danvers said no way to a guy at DMH a while back!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Allrighty,

Anybody know where there is a written document describing this? There are obviously a few discreprencies. 

Irishpride,

Yes, this is for me. If the MCJTC Reserve Academy plus DOC academy thing is fact, then I'm all set.

My other question is the associates degree angle. I have seventy something credits. The standard for an associates program is sixty credits. Any body have any experience with this working or not working? Just thinking ahead for something.


----------



## dsm290 (Dec 25, 2003)

*waiver*

What if your attending college for your associates and you have the reserve academy, will they waive it then, even though your attempting to complete your degree?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

PearlOnyx said:


> Allrighty,
> 
> Anybody know where there is a written document describing this? There are obviously a few discreprencies.
> 
> My other question is the associates degree angle. I have seventy something credits. The standard for an associates program is sixty credits. Any body have any experience with this working or not working? Just thinking ahead for something.


Pearl,

Just contact the MSP Licensing Unit @ Danvers for requirements. I used to drop off annual certification paperwork there for DMH at the last minute. (Thanks Carl!)
As far as your seventy credits, scroll back up to Mikey's post above!

The three (3) qualifiers that I listed previously are it. Any two (2) of them will do. And I did forget that MPOC is qualifying as well.

BHCCPD,
4000 hours _Campus Police (unlicensed)?= _WTF?


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

The Alaska state police take the MP school with a couple extra weeks of training if anyone is interested..... :lol:


----------



## thumper2168 (Sep 10, 2003)

Pearl, just so you dont get the runaround it is the Certification Unit at 6128


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I contacted the certification unit today, but the secretary is on vacation for a week. The Lieutenant there just transferred there and wasn't sure of the requirements. I'll call back in a week or so, and post the results here.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> Simple way to put it is you need _*any *_combination of TWO (2):
> 
> 1. Reserve/Int academy (or higher)
> 2. Associates Degree (or higher)
> ...


Im going to challange this one it has happened we had an officer in my department that had the MP academy and some college. He got his powers. The officer did this in 1998. So in closing We mock what we don't understand


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> PearlOnyx said:
> 
> 
> > Allrighty,
> ...


Hey sub-commander,
we have officers working for campuses in massachusetts who are not licensed. Two years + Reserve Academy=SSPO qualifys thats WTF


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

BHCCPD said:


> mpd61 said:
> 
> 
> > PearlOnyx said:
> ...


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I was actually thinking more about what Irishpride had said about Reserve Academy + DOC academy qualifying for a waiver. At first, I thought "No Way", but now that I think about it, DOC IPS, Perimeter Security, K9, Transportation, Hospital Teams etc. are all sworn Special State Police. Anybody have any further information on Reserve + DOC for a waiver? or how those powers are issued and the training required?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Only one thing is for sure. Over the years the Certification Unit in Danvers has been arguably inconsistent in the waiver policy.

Last I knew Capt. Brian Lilly was running the show, was accessable and I also dealt with Dina G. there. Now I hear they have a new Lt. in charge, so who knows?

I worked at DMH with a former Conrail Cop (8 years FT) with degree and New Jersey Certified academy. This person also had a MASS SSPO warrant as a railroad cop. When CSX took over, the CR cops were all layed-off. When we hired and went for a new SSPO Licence (2001) they denied it!
:shock: 

In any event, there are just too many rumors and flavors about this topic.
I give up!
:?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Why get a waiver. Its better to go to the academy and get the trainng, it may be useful if you want to leave the state and take a municipal job else where. Florida approved my S.S.P.O trainng for a lateral, but I ended up not going.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Macop said:


> Why get a waiver. Its better to go to the academy and get the trainng, it may be useful if you want to leave the state and take a municipal job else where. Florida approved my S.S.P.O trainng for a lateral, but I ended up not going.


Hey you old Hound! Still in H-town?
 
The reason most people are looking to get waivers is that many agencies are looking to hire waiverable bodies, so they don't have to pay$$$$ to send em to New Braintree.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

unfortunatley I'm still here. I went through the whole process for Pawtucet, I hope like hell I get called soon. You talk to Jimmy lately, he is doing pretty good.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Somebody already hit it, but as much as I'd like to get on a job that would spend the money to put me through a full-time academy, I think I'm going to have a better chance at getting on somewhere if I can market myself as SSP Academy Waivable. Let's face it, no one want's to spend money now a days.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ya, thats true, I guess thats why I sent muself throught the M.P.O.C. Although a private college would send you to the S.S.P.O, some have money to burn. I went to both so I guess its easy for me to say.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Interesting though... The SSPO actually costs more than MPOC and is only 3 weeks shorter (or 5 weeks w/out firearms).


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Remember what the SSPO was set up for, a specific academy to license SSPO's so that SSPO agencies would not lose officers after training them. NEU had a history of this, and as such, they send many through SSPO now. They had at least one officer walk in the day after graduating, resign, and take a job for a municipality. Tough break after paying 5 mos. salary and unknown $ to [then] MCJTC. Of course, this was back when there were two or three tests a month and a half dozen openings on LEAPS at a time... :-({|= .....

:2c: I am of the mindset that there should be one academy for municpals and SSPO agencies. This gives everyone the same standard starting point, after which officers can get the city/town/college/agency specific field training that they need in order to be an effective officer. :sb:

Anyways, it is all moot unless current law is amended or new laws passed, and $ starts to flow back into city coffers.

STAY SAFE


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

SSPO is a waist of time, your time, its worth nothing unless your a life long campus cop.

sorry, just a money maker for the state like the reserve academy, this state needs one academy, all on the same page, for the whole state.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Easton said:


> SSPO is a waist of time, your time, its worth nothing unless your a life long campus cop.


Funny, your not the first who's said this..


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Not to get off topic here, do you have to take a PT test for the SSPO Academy? And if so what is involved? Any info appreciated.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

PJM#15 said:


> Not to get off topic here, do you have to take a PT test for the SSPO Academy? And if so what is involved? Any info appreciated.


absolutely!! when I went through there was the 1.5 mile run, sit ups, push ups, fat test, stretch test I think they called it the michigan PT test or something.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Im a graduate of a SSPO. To get in you needed to do two obsticale courses. Onece your in you have the two obsticle courses along with Pushups, situps, Agility test 1.5 mile run bench press and a armagoneter. The PT test are the same one used in the RTT. At least that what I was told when I attended the SSPO in beautiful New Braintree. I did learn a great deal of rolling socks and shirts 6 inches and getting yelled at. But its more time hazing and less time learning laws


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ecpd402 said:


> Im a graduate of a SSPO. To get in you needed to do two obsticale courses. Onece your in you have the two obsticle courses along with Pushups, situps, Agility test 1.5 mile run bench press and a armagoneter. The PT test are the same one used in the RTT. At least that what I was told when I attended the SSPO in beautiful New Braintree. I did learn a great deal of rolling socks and shirts 6 inches and getting yelled at. But its more time hazing and less time learning laws


So, are push-ups/sit-ups required for entrance? Or do you just have to do them once you are already in?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Push-ups / Sit-ups are not part of the SSPO Academy P.A.T. entrance exam.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

You won't have to do those tests till you get it.


----------



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

JP64 wrote:

I am of the mindset that there should be one academy for municpals and SSPO agencies. This gives everyone the same standard starting point, after which officers can get the city/town/college/agency specific field training that they need in order to be an effective officer. 

Amen brother :GNANA: B: :BNANA:
I don't believe MSP offers any waivers for the municipal academy.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I just took and passed the SSPO PAT. If anyone here has taken this one AND the regular PAT, can you compare and contrast? Is the SSPO one easier than the town PAT? Just wonderin' :?:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The PAT for municipal/MPOC jobs is a bug fat joke. I have taken both and the SSPO PAT is well structured and more difficult. The MPOC PAT was run by a buch of gezzers who didnt even pay attention to the time limit or even if you didi the test correctly, it was definatly poorly run unorganized. It may be diffeent in other places but I took mine in Chicopee and thats hwo it was run.


----------

